# Total Thyroidectomy in August, are my numbers ok?



## Mamaof4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Blood taken on 7/15 at approximately 10:30am
TSH-0.48
Free T4-0.71
T3, Total-100

Blood taken on 5/15 at approximately 2:45pm
TSH-0.61

Surgeon strongly suggested total thyroidectomy due to early stage multinodular goiter and a large cyst, that he suspected would only grow larger and I'm only 30. What could I expect post surgery with these numbers?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the ranges for those labs, please?

And, just to clarify, you are scheduled to have a TT in August? Yes? Are you on any meds now?


----------



## Mamaof4 (Jul 8, 2014)

TSH .34-5.6 (.48)
Free T4 .6-1.3 (.71)
T3, Total 90-180 (100)

Scheduled for a TT on August 20, currently on no meds.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are currently hypo - If they start you on replacement prior to surgery it will need to be adjusted post TT.

They will need to begin your replacement post TT within a day or 2 of your surgery. There will be some thyroid hormone dump during the removal.


----------



## Mamaof4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you for responding, this is a whole new world to me. About two months ago I found a lump under my Adam's apple and had been experiencing crazy mood swings and exhaustion. I was scheduled right away for an ultra sound and then sent right to a surgeon. I have not spoken to anyone about my thyroid levels or what to expect after surgery. If my levels are this low now, what do you think I can expect after surgery as far as replacement of the hormones? Will I feel better if my levels are stabilized to average instead of low average? Could I see weight loss? More energy??


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It will depend if it is cancer - did they do a fine needle aspiration?

If it is cancer, they may withhold replacement medication until you have a dose of RAI should they determine you need one.

You could ask for some Cytomel if this is the case so you do not completely crash.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovlkn is right that it really depends on what the diagnosis is when you are talking about the time frame immediately after surgery.

Long term? It really depends. There are a wide variety of medications in an even wider array of doses. It can take some time to figure out what meds you need and at what dose. Thyroid stuff can be frustrating because things change at a snail's pace. You have to wait six to eight weeks after you begin a new dose or medication to see if its right for you.

I think it took me about eight months to get labs that were considered "normal." During that time I did experience extreme fatigue, muscle and joint pain, headaches, and weight gain. Since the right dose for me has been found, I'm feeling awesome. I lost all the weight, have no pain, no fatigue and am feeling so much better than I was before surgery.

If you read the horror stories online, you are probably reading them from people in the midst of the medication struggle. Try to remember that most people do exceptionally well after surgery and aren't posting online but rather are living life.  And, there are some pretty fantastic people on these boards who are willing to help if you do find yourself struggling.


----------



## Mamaof4 (Jul 8, 2014)

My surgeon thought a FNA would be almost pointless because of the size of my thyroid, the fact that it's making swallowing slightly difficult and my age, a TT would be done regardless. I understand I am facing a roller coaster ride of ups and downs with all of this and so glad I've found a site with actual good news regarding a TT. For the most part all I can seem to find online is negative and that I should expect to gain a ton of weight, which terrifies me! I'm already overweight, I can't afford to add more. All I want is to feel good and awake. Lord only knows how long my levels have been low, I've been tired for at least six years, my oldest is 6 . I never considered checking with a doctor, I was a mom, moms don't sleep or sleep well! I spent almost my whole pregnancy with #4 in my bed from exhaustion, maybe this has been going on for a while....


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's kinda how I was...well, no kids, but I assumed the symptoms I had were just due to aging, stress, etc. It's amazing now how much better -- actually younger -- I feel. It just took a while to get to that place. You're going to be fine!


----------



## Mamaof4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you for listening!! I sure hope it goes well


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This is correct; they will send the whole gland out to pathology for scrutiny. Bypassing an FNA is not big deal when the surgeon has determined it has to come out anyway.

Keeping you in thoughts and prayers for all of this!! Everything is going to be alright and you will get plenty of help and support from others who have had TT.


----------

